# Need help choosing clinic abroad



## Michkin (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this.  This is the first time I have posted.  My husband and I have had 4 failed IVF, 1 were all our eggs were lost due to one of the doctors being late for his work.  So my 36 hour drug turned into nearly 40 hours. 

We have now decided to go with DE and are thinking about abroad due to the HFEA ruling and also because of the success rates of donor eggs and abroad.  But the dilemma we have is which clinic abroad do we use.  Does anyone have any recommendations on any clinics on success, price, flights, etc.

Thank you.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Michkin 
Most clinics abroad have much better success than the UK.  The Czech Republic is one of the most competitive prices around.  Spain is around same price as UK and you have no choice over donor although they have good range of international donors.  Greece and Northern Cyprus are inbetween on the price with good success.  For Cyprus after sending in my photos I had choice of 5 international donors and chose a British lady.  Just basic details were given such as eye, hair colour, height weight and occupation.  
Also consider where is easy to get to from you local airport and how many times you have to visit.  When I was researching Greece needed 2 visits but Cyprus only 1 so that fact prompted my final decision.
TCCx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I have cycled at Reprofit in Czech Republic and at serum in Athens.  If you want the personal touch, ie a protocol tailored to you then I would recommend serum. I felt that I was part of a production line at Reprofit. Athens is also a beautiful city and there is a lot of support from other ladies cycling there both on this forum and other social media. 

I'm flying to Athens on my own on weds from heathrow and it's cost £390 inc hotel. When we have been before we have made a holiday too and visited one of the saronic islands off the coast of Athens. We've also taken our teenager. When we went over in April for a hysteroscopy she said it was the best weekend away she'd had as she went shopping with my DH, visited the acropolis etc whilst I was having my operation. Athens is easy to get around, cheap to eat out even at restaurants by the acropolis.

As for the clinic, you get treated like one of the family, drugs are fairly cheap and their main aim I so get you your baby. I think they take it personally when it doesn't work.

As for donor, it is anonymous in Greece due to their laws. Donors are all different nationalities and you can get basic information eye colour build etc. donor DNA is kept in case required for future use. Serum sees many women in their 40s, they will tell you honestly whether to stick with OE or go straight for donor so worth going for consultation first. There is more info on the Greece board on here with prices x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

reprofit international in the czech republic for sure!!!


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Hi Michkin,

I have cycled at Reprofit and Newlife in Greece and although they are both excellent clinics, I would go for Newlife. The treatment and care I received from all the staff at Newlife was better than anything I have ever experienced. I have beautiful 10 month old twins.  When I went to Newlife there were not many ladies going there at the time however if you have a look at the Newlife thread, you will see that many ladies are having success there at the moment.


Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am cycling at Gdansk fertility clinic and satisfied with them. Probably no waiting time for de at clinics. Good luck


----------



## Kooks72 (Apr 17, 2016)

Michkin said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. This is the first time I have posted. My husband and I have had 4 failed IVF, 1 were all our eggs were lost due to one of the doctors being late for his work. So my 36 hour drug turned into nearly 40 hours.
> 
> We have now decided to go with DE and are thinking about abroad due to the HFEA ruling and also because of the success rates of donor eggs and abroad. But the dilemma we have is which clinic abroad do we use. Does anyone have any recommendations on any clinics on success, price, flights, etc.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi I'm off to Embryolab at the end of the month - I gave been seeing a acupuncturist & my consultant , highly recommended them & they have been great, really professional & already looking after me.
They are in Greece - really good success results 
Good luck


----------

